# Mutation mt leaking



## OreO (23/1/16)

Hi guys. 

Perhaps somebody could help me.

I recently acquired a mutation tank but everytime i refill the tank it has an intial leak of roughly 2ml of juice. I clean the leak after gilling and the tank does not leak after that for the remainder if the tank.
I have tried filling the tank while keeping it upright, slanted, slowly, fast , closing and opening the air cents and its the same result everytime. I have even tried to change how much wick is used. 

If somebody could point me in a direction of where i may be going wrong i would be greatful.

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (23/1/16)

OreO said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Perhaps somebody could help me.
> 
> ...


I've tried this method & haven't experienced a leak since.

Fill your tank with the airflow closed. Once filled , place the top cap on so that its in by one thread. Immediately turn it upside down & start closing the cap the rest of the way. Once closed , open the airflow full(while still upside down).Turn it right side up & you're done

This obviously will only work once you've ensured your wicking is to the tee.

I absolutely hated my mutation when I first got it but thanks to advice from @shaunnadan & @Clouder I'm absolutely loving it


----------



## Clouder (23/1/16)

Yeah, thats the way to do it!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (23/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> I've tried this method & haven't experienced a leak since.
> 
> Fill your tank with the airflow closed. Once filled , place the top cap on so that its in by one thread. Immediately turn it upside down & start closing the cap the rest of the way. Once closed , open the airflow full(while still upside down).Turn it right side up & you're done
> 
> ...


Hey khan83

Shot for the advice man. I will def be trying that. 
So its seems as if when closing the top cap there is a pressure created that forces the juice into the wicking chamber and juice holes.

Any advice with wicking incase that may be incorrect to.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (23/1/16)

@OreO i think the best advice is to checkout youtube! But be sure to fill it like @Khan83 said

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (23/1/16)

OreO said:


> Hey khan83
> 
> Shot for the advice man. I will def be trying that.
> So its seems as if when closing the top cap there is a pressure created that forces the juice into the wicking chamber and juice holes.
> ...


Pleasure bro . Hope it works for you

From what I've read , it indeed seems to be due to pressure build up.

For the wicking , I just make sure cotton on the side juice channels stick out higher that the threads , meaning when your closing the cap its a very tight fit , almost as if you are cutting the cotton while screwing the cap in. Also helps to push cotton into the bottom of the juice channels.

Heres the link I mentioned earlier
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-indulgence-mutation-mt-rta-review.t17607/#post-306682


----------



## Khan83 (23/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @OreO i think the best advice is to checkout youtube! But be sure to fill it like @Khan83 said
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Believe me I tried searching youtube videos when I got this tank but the guys never really went too in depth on the wicking part.

It was actually thanks to your's & @shaunnadan 's assistance that I didn't end up smashing this thing with a hammer


----------



## Clouder (23/1/16)

Hahahaaa @Khan83!

@OreO make sure the juice wells are packed fully with wick. I cut my wick very long and stuff it all into the juice wells

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (23/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Hahahaaa @Khan83!
> 
> @OreO make sure the juice wells are packed fully with wick. I cut my wick very long and stuff it all into the juice wells
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


That's exactly my method!


----------



## Clouder (23/1/16)

Shouldnt leak then

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (23/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Shouldnt leak then
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It never has


----------



## OreO (26/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Hahahaaa @Khan83!
> 
> @OreO make sure the juice wells are packed fully with wick. I cut my wick very long and stuff it all into the juice wells
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hey clouder.

Trying again. This is what my wicking looks like.
The offcuts of cotton i placed that between the airholes to further beef up my cotton percentage.




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (26/1/16)

@OreO I honestly don't think thats would work well as the wick won't be able to suck up juice from the juice wells. I'll will rewick my tank tonight and upload some pics for you. @shaunnadan


----------



## OreO (26/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @OreO I honestly don't think tha would work well as die wick wont be able to suck up juice from the juice wells. I will rewick my tank tonight and upload some pics for you. @shaunnadan
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Ok man. 
I will hold off on filling the tank till i see ur pics. 
Never struggled so much with a tank or wicking lol  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (26/1/16)

Ja, is definately not hasslefree LOL! BUT, once you got it, you'll love it

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/16)

OreO said:


> Hey clouder.
> 
> Trying again. This is what my wicking looks like.
> The offcuts of cotton i placed that between the airholes to further beef up my cotton percentage.
> ...


Just fill those thick/deep juice channels with cotton & right to the bottom. You mustn't cut off a taper ... use all the cotton. Are those 3mm ID coils? That's what I use.


----------



## OreO (26/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Ja, is definately not hasslefree LOL! BUT, once you got it, you'll love it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I hope so man.i can see once that initial leaking os done i love the tank.

Will u take a step by step photo of he process if it is possible please. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (26/1/16)

capetocuba said:


> Just fill those thick/deep juice channels with cotton & right to the bottom. You mustn't cut off a taper ... use all the cotton. Are those 3mm ID coils? That's what I use.


Yea they 3mm. So u saying that cotton thats in the coils now i must shove into the juice well?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (26/1/16)

@OreO I sure will!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (26/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @OreO I sure will!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thanks man appreciate it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/16)

OreO said:


> Yea they 3mm. So u saying that cotton thats in the coils now i must shove into the juice well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, but trim cotton so it is long enough to go to bottom of juice channel.


----------

